# Blue Buffalo recall



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

FYI

Blue Buffalo Recall — Vitamin D


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Atleast it wasn't anything serious.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I was wondering whether they would recall it or not,I've been wanting to try the wilderness line, but I might just stick with acana. 
But I'm glad they are being proactive in their response and will reimburse any vet bills associated with this.


----------



## dogmom2 (Sep 26, 2010)

I just bought a bag of this brand for the first time today. The use by date of 9-26-11 is not listed on the recall but I'm concerned about the safety of this food now.

diana


----------



## rescuedoglover (Sep 26, 2010)

I attempted to get info one this issue 2-3 weeks ago when the warning appeared in the VIN. I called PETCO who said they didn't know anything about what I was asking about. They put me in contact with their BB rep. I also talked this the BB home office. All I got was total denial or ignorance of this problem. I even called PETCO today and was told that the 24lb. bag of BB WILDERNESS Chicken was not involved. NOT TRUE. 
This experience has totally turned me off to this food and company.
Mike


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Yup, this popped up about 3 weeks ago, just when I was about to purchase some BB. Decided at that time to go with another of our rotational kibbles instead due to having doubts about whether this was really an issue. Glad I opted to go with my paranoid instincts. lol Guess I was not so paranoid after all.


----------



## rescuedoglover (Sep 26, 2010)

stajbs,
Nice looking Siberian Husky
Mike


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks Mike, the photos are of our approx. 12 year old rescued boy named Blaze. I gotta figure out how to post a pic of our little black and white vixen named Silva too. Both of them were plucked from the Watertown NY SPCA back in the late 90's.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

"Eh! A little more vit. D than necessary! Seems like not a big deal. Thats nice this company fesses up to the mistake though. :smile:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

wags said:


> "Eh! A little more vit. D than necessary! Seems like not a big deal. Thats nice this company fesses up to the mistake though. :smile:


I agree. You get a TON of Vit D from the sun anyways.
I don't think it's a huge deal.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

In the intial thread I saw a few weeks ago they mentioned the Vit. D thing and (something)calcemia. I can't recall the calcemia details , but I recall that had concerned me.


----------



## rescuedoglover (Sep 26, 2010)

For all here who thinks this isn't a signifigant issue. This is a big deal. The dogs(one of them a vet's) got Vitamin D toxicity which led to hypocalcemia. The dogs had symptoms of excessive thirst, excessive urination to the point of having accidents in the house, lethargy, and kidney failure. At first, BB questioned the underlying health of the affected dog as the cause. They would not accept that it was the food, eventhough the dogs symptoms cleared after their owners changed to a different food. For six weeks they continued to tell the story that nothing had been found implicating their food. Does this sound like a good company? Then kaboom. On Oct 8 BB issued a recall of multiple foods. The document is posted on their website. An outside supplier is blamed. Based on past dog food recalls, this is just the beginning for BB. More "contaminated" foods will be found. It'll be interesting to see if BB can survive the financial fallout the resultant loss of customer base.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Blue Buffalo Company, Ltd. Recalls Limited Production Code Dates of Dry Dog Food Because of Possible Excess Vitamin D

Vitamin D
Although vitamin D is considered a vitamin, it is also considered a hormone and is one of three major hormones involved in the regulation of calcium in the body. Its primary functions are to help in the mineralization of bone and to increase the absorption of calcium and phosphorus from the intestine. Vitamin D can be acquired in the diet, or it can be converted in the skin following exposure to ultraviolet radiation from sunlight. Without adequate vitamin D in the diet, young growing puppies could develop rickets, a disease in which bones do not mineralize but rather remain soft or become easily broken. 
Commercial pet foods provide adequate amounts of vitamin D in dog food products, so that supplementation is not necessary. Like vitamin A, liver or fish oils are rich sources of vitamin D, and caution must be used when enhancing the palatability of commercial diets with high levels of these supplements. Excessive amounts of vitamin D fed over long periods of time could result in mineralization (or hardening) of soft tissues in the body such as the heart and kidneys.

Vitamin D deficiency causes rickets - a deficiency disease that affects puppies during the period of skeletal growth. It's characterized by soft and deformed bones, and is caused by failure to assimilate and use calcium and phosphorus normally due to inadequate sunlight or vitamin D.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow! Had no CLUE! I stand totally corrected!


----------



## dogmom2 (Sep 26, 2010)

so, should I return the bag of wilderness i just bought even though the use by date is not listed on the recall? I still have the receipt.


----------



## rescuedoglover (Sep 26, 2010)

dogmom2,
No one can tell you what to do. Follow your instincts.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I just bought a bag of this for Ruby, thankfully its not the same date. At least they offered to pay vet bills..Unlike those of Menu foods recall....they used the "pets are property and therefore not any value" etc string to get out of it.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Hypocalcemia,(thank-you rescuedoglover) I knew I saw there had been more to this than Vitamin D toxicity. I remember thinking at the time I should have googled the hypocalcemia, I hadn't had the time then, I just opted not to purchase BB at that time. Looks like maybe no more BB here at this house.


----------



## rescuedoglover (Sep 26, 2010)

Menu food is a huge conglomerate and can "get by" with stonewalling people. Their attitude is: so we loose a few along the way, what the hey. Blue Buffalo by comparison is a small independent company. They can't afford to P.O. any more of their customer base, considering. The damage alone on the trust/faith issue by current and future customers is going to be great enough. In my area a 24 pound bag of Wilderness goes for between $50-54.00 before taxes. That puts it at or above the pricepoint of some highly regarded GF foods(some varieties of Orijen, GO Endurance, ACANA Prairie, TOTW, and BG) that have not had any issues to date.


----------



## dogmom2 (Sep 26, 2010)

I returned the bag i bought. It was probably fine but why take a chance with my 2 wonderful dogs.


----------



## rescuedoglover (Sep 26, 2010)

dogmom2.
No matter what, you'll have peace of mind


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

FDA release: Blue Buffalo Company, Ltd. Recalls Limited Production Code Dates of Dry Dog Food Because of Possible Excess Vitamin D Excess of vitamin D can be very serious in causing hypercalcemia and organ failure.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Blue Buffalo Dog Food Recalled

The company thinks that some of this vitamin D was "carried over" into the Blue Buffalo products.
Hmmm Sounds a bit strange!


----------



## rescuedoglover (Sep 26, 2010)

As I said in a previous post-tip of the iceberg.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i guess im done with blue buffalo now.


----------

